# 240sx ka24de parts interchangable?



## altima112 (Apr 11, 2007)

i just got my 95 altima few days ago, and it seems hard to find preformance parts, and since the 240sx has the same motor, i was curious if the engine parts are interchangable, valve springs, pulleys, things of that nature? the basic mods, this is my first import so im kinda new to it. if anyone knows.


----------



## southcuban (Oct 30, 2006)

i would assume so i mean everthing should be the same except the drivetran cauyse its rwd


----------



## KDragon (Oct 9, 2006)

No not all parts are i.e. headers, valve cover, and cams. i know there are lots of other parts as well. The whole belt system if different and thats just a start.


----------



## altima112 (Apr 11, 2007)

oh i just thought minor thins, like valve covers, cams, valves and that such would be interchangable?


----------

